# The Transporter Refueled - Deutscher Teaser Trailer zum Reboot



## FlorianStangl (25. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Transporter Refueled - Deutscher Teaser Trailer zum Reboot* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Transporter Refueled - Deutscher Teaser Trailer zum Reboot


----------



## NeroOne (25. März 2015)

Selbst wenn der Film gut sein sollte. Fällt den Filmemachern echt nichts mehr neues ein? Was kommt als Nächstes? Die Neuverfilmung von Herr der Ringe? Oder wie wärs mal mit nem neuen Spiderman Film "The incredible Spiderman" oder sowas in der Art...einfach mal was erfrischend anderes ;D


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (25. März 2015)

Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Ein Remake von einem nicht wirklich sehr alten Film. Romane gibt's jedenfalls genug, die eine Verfilmung verdient hätten. Aber die Studios setzten im Zweifelsfall lieber euf ein bekanntes Franchise.


----------



## Phone (26. März 2015)

Das ja doppelschnarch Action vom feinsten. 
Schlechter geht es ja wohl nicht mehr -.-
Doch...Unterirdische Sprüche als Krönung!
Aber lasst sie ruhig machen. in 2 Jahren gibt´s dann das Reboot vom Reboot wie bei Spiderman


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. März 2015)

NeroOne schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Film gut sein sollte. Fällt den Filmemachern echt nichts mehr neues ein? Was kommt als Nächstes? Die Neuverfilmung von Herr der Ringe? Oder wie wärs mal mit nem neuen Spiderman Film "The incredible Spiderman" oder sowas in der Art...einfach mal was erfrischend anderes ;D


Ich weiß nicht ich es dir sagen soll, aber 2017 gibts wieder einen neuen Spider-Man Film nachdem sich Marvel und Sony drauf geeinigt haben ihn ins Marvelfilmuniversum (Avengers, Guardians of the Galaxy usw.) einzubringen.


----------



## svd (26. März 2015)

Mir fällt ja als erstes die nicht so tolle Synchro negativ auf.
Und das die "Panerai Luminor Chrono Daylight" durch ne Omega ersetzt worden ist. *schnüff*

Coole Socke Statham, gute Choreographie und massig Product Placement. Das verbinde ich irgendwie mit dem ersten Transporter.
So lange die Regisseurin nicht versucht, den Highscore des Schnittmeisters Megaton (Transporter 3 oder Taken 3) zu knacken,
könnte man den Film vielleicht ansehen. Naja, nein, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## USA911 (26. März 2015)

Grottig schlecht... wir nehmen einen neuen Schauspieler, die gleichen Szenen, ein paar neue Frauen...
hey das muss doch jedem Kerl gefallen, schließlich sind explosionen und Bleihaltige Luft dabei.... äh nein. 

Ich hoffe das der Film sowas von floppt. Und Hollywood ist nur noch eine Geldgeile Krake, die keine Kunst, kein Geschmack und vorallem den Ursprung verloren hat....

Verarschen lasse ich mich nicht und dafür soll ich dann ins Kino gehen? Da hätten sie besser die John Wayne Filme neu verfilmt, die kennt die jüngste Generation wenigstens noch nicht...


----------



## kidou1304 (26. März 2015)

was is das für nen schlechter Abklatsch?! Mein Gott. Macht nen weiteren Teil mit Jason oder lasst es. Da passte die Rolle zum Schauspieler wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ein Reboot sollte man dann erst versuchen wenn die ersten Filme nich wirklich gut waren bzw die Hauptdarsteller wirklich austauschbar bzw nur mittelmäßig reinpassten.


----------



## Batze (26. März 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Grottig schlecht... wir nehmen einen neuen Schauspieler, die gleichen Szenen, ein paar neue Frauen...
> hey das muss doch jedem Kerl gefallen, schließlich sind explosionen und Bleihaltige Luft dabei.... äh nein.



Wenn man da die Schauspieler und eventuell Frauen rausnimmt erinnert mich das doch ganz Stark an gewisse Blockbuster in der Gamer Szene.


----------



## Maverick3110 (26. März 2015)

Wieder ein neuer Audi Werbetrailer, ja ist denn schon wieder der erste April?. Ich hoffe ja mal das der lange Mercedes Werbetrailer im Juni recht unterhaltsam wird.


----------



## Orzhov (26. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man da die Schauspieler und eventuell Frauen rausnimmt erinnert mich das doch ganz Stark an gewisse Blockbuster in der Gamer Szene.



Gabs nicht sogar schon eine Max Payne Verfilmung?


----------



## Batze (26. März 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gabs nicht sogar schon eine Max Payne Verfilmung?


Jo gab es. KLICK

Meinen Satz meinte ich aber anders. Nämlich das bei gewissen Spielen auch nur noch Explosionen und Bleihaltige Luft gefragt sind, alles andere ist Nebensache. Quantität statt Qualität, so meinte ich das, und immer das gleiche.


----------



## Orzhov (26. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo gab es. KLICK
> 
> Meinen Satz meinte ich aber anders. Nämlich das bei gewissen Spielen auch nur noch Explosionen und Bleihaltige Luft gefragt sind, alles andere ist Nebensache. Quantität statt Qualität, so meinte ich das, und immer das gleiche.



Ich habe in diesem Kontext den Begriff Blockbuster mit Filmen in Verbindung gebracht . Wobei beide Branchen scheinbar sehr ähnliche Probleme haben wenn es um Kreativität geht.


----------



## USA911 (26. März 2015)

Kreativität? Ne danke, da müsste man sich ja mal Gedanken machen und kann ja nicht altes recyclen um noch eine größere Gewinnmaximierung zu haben. (Wie Batze treffend anmerkte, es findet in jeder Medialem-Unterhaltungssektor statt.) Wobei ich mich frage, warum es Cartoon macher schaffen kreativ zusein...


----------

